# Trupanion Pet Insurance



## Mandy (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion or experience to speak to regarding pet insurance? I would like to try Trupanion and would love to hear others thoughts on the product.

Thanks!! Mandy


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've no experience with Trupanion, but have heard good things. Don't use VPI. They are AWFUL. We have insurance on Riley and we never saw one dime from them. Anything you try turning in is a preexisting condition.


----------



## Mandy (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input!  Sorry that you've had bad luck. 
At what age did you enrol Riley?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Trupaion is great we use them, and so does my family.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I enrolled Riley as soon as we brought him home. But there's a waiting period and he had a runny eye that we had taken him in for. No biggie. Well then a few months later he came down with bordatello (yes they get it even with the vaccination) and they said that they wouldn't pay for the bordatello that went into pneumonia because one of his symptoms was a runny eye that he had had before. Preexisting condition.


----------

